# Any opinions on this lathe? Wards powrkraft from 1940



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey folks,
I am a bit of a newbie to the forum, and a newbie to woodworking as well. I have used table saws, drill presses, chop saws and routers for many years. So I have a little bit of an idea on how to do somethings. I have recently started trying to get more serious about my woodworking. I have several projects in mind. I have also been trying to use a lathe, it has been a bit frustrating to get a decent project. Each time I seem to get a little better.

So what do you folks think of this lathe? I am looking at getting it as a replacement for my craftsman.

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9182

So the question, is this lathe any better than the craftsman. I know the powrcraft uses a 3/4" spindle, not the most ideal. However, my craftsman did too. So I already have a number of face plates and chucks for it.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

they were good tools in the day …........ if you like it ….. that's fine if not it is not fine


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Have you checked to see if its still available? That ad is dated as last updated back in 2013.
Unless you are ready and able to do a total rebuild. I would avoid tools that old. Don't get me wrong, some of the old stuff can be the best if you have the skil, knowledge, and patience to make it new again. 
Get in touch with your local turning club. They will help alot with finding a deal on a good lathe. 
Denver area is front range woodturners. I think the meet a the rockler store on colorado blvd.

Good luck.


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> Have you checked to see if its still available? That ad is dated as last updated back in 2013.
> Unless you are ready and able to do a total rebuild. I would avoid tools that old. Don t get me wrong, some of the old stuff can be the best if you have the skil, knowledge, and patience to make it new again.
> Get in touch with your local turning club. They will help alot with finding a deal on a good lathe.
> Denver area is front range woodturners. I think the meet a the rockler store on colorado blvd.
> ...


Hey John,
That link is to the same tool from an old online posting. Yes the lathe in question is available. I am an industrial maintenance technician by trade. Rebuilding equipment is what I did in my old life. So replacing bearing, bushing and what not is nothing new to me. I also know what means to start with a piece of junk and trying to make something out of it. They local guy is asking $100 for his lathe. It seem to be in a little better shape than the one in the link I posted - at least cosmetically.

And yeah, the turning club is at rocklers on colorado blvd.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

What leads you to think it would be an upgrade from your Craftsman? In other words, what is it about the Craftsman that you don't like? It's hard to say whether or not this one will be any better for you. Lathes are pretty simple machines so unless there's something wrong with the one you have, it's unlikely that one as old as the one you're considering is going to be a big improvement.


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> What leads you to think it would be an upgrade from your Craftsman? In other words, what is it about the Craftsman that you don t like? It s hard to say whether or not this one will be any better for you. Lathes are pretty simple machines so unless there s something wrong with the one you have, it s unlikely that one as old as the one you re considering is going to be a big improvement.
> 
> - HokieKen


My Craftsman is the tube type. It seems like every time I adjust the lathe - move the tail stock, the centers are out of line. I also think is the spindle is not parallel to the plane. I don't have an accurate enough tool to measure, but it appears to have at least .040 -.060 wobble(out of parallel, not play). The bigger the face plate, the more it accentuates the problem. Make sense? I would suspect a bent shaft, or other problem.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> My Craftsman is the tube type. It seems like every time I adjust the lathe - move the tail stock, the centers are out of line. I also think is the spindle is not parallel to the plane. I don t have an accurate enough tool to measure, but it appears to have at least .040 -.060 wobble(out of parallel, not play). The bigger the face plate, the more it accentuates the problem. Make sense? I would suspect a bent shaft, or other problem.
> 
> - vintageguy64


Then yes, I would think the Powerkraft would be an upgrade. Those tube-style lathes were always a flawed design. Not sure who thought a round bar would hold things flat and square.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Both having a 3/4" spindle doesn't mean much if the thread pitch is different between them… both 3/4"-10tpi and 3/4"-16tpi are fairly common (although I believe 16tpi is more common than 10tpi). Either way, lathes are dirt simple machines to work on and basically the only thing you need to keep an eye on is the headstock spindle bearings. I would pull the spindle and examine them before putting it into any serious action, as otherwise you can do a lot of damage. Ball bearings are cheap and easy to replace, and bronze sleeve bearings will last forever if properly lubricated.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This could be the same lathe back in the day's 1939 catalog. See page 50, headstock spindle 3/4" spindle, no idea on threads per inch head & tailstock MT1

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/270/6601.pdf

Just a light duty entry level lathe but could be a lot of fun. Think you should go see and hear it run before making an offer. You can check alignment and lock down the tailstock make sure doesn't move. I would prefer it to a Craftsman lathe.


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> This could be the same lathe back in the day's 1939 catalog. See page 50, headstock spindle 3/4" spindle, no idea on threads per inch head & tailstock MT1
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/270/6601.pdf
> 
> ...


I looked an on page 27 it looks like the exact lathe I am looking at. Further in hte catalog it references parts for the spindle as being 3/4-16. I ma going to see if I can get over and get it tomorrow.

here is a link to the local cl ad
http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5840055437.html

I'll post more when I know more….........


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Check the blog in my signature there is an article on buying vintage lathes


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

That's probably a lateral move and not a real step up. If that's your budget I'd search for a vintage Delta or Homecraft lathe.


----------



## tblrxdave (May 20, 2009)

It may be old but it's a good machine. I was fortune enough to have this lathe given to me six years ago. It was already set up with a variable speed DC motor and speed control. I started with just spindle work and then purchased a Nova G3 chuck with the 3/4×16 adapter. Great set up. Sure I'd like a larger swing and it has its imperfections,
but for now it suits me fine. I've got a lot miles on this old lathe, kinda like me.
Dave


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

A 1/4 hp motor is a joke, unless you want to do small stuff. Your Craftsman probably has more power than this. I would skip this one unless you can get it for 50 bucks…......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> It may be old but it s a good machine. I was fortune enough to have this lathe given to me six years ago. It was already set up with a variable speed DC motor and speed control. I started with just spindle work and then purchased a Nova G3 chuck with the 3/4×16 adapter. Great set up. Sure I d like a larger swing and it has its imperfections,
> but for now it suits me fine. I ve got a lot miles on this old lathe, kinda like me.
> Dave
> 
> - tblrxdave


Dave,
Are you saying you have the same lathe I posted in the link? If so, any issues that drive you nuts?

mark


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> A 1/4 hp motor is a joke, unless you want to do small stuff. Your Craftsman probably has more power than this. I would skip this one unless you can get it for 50 bucks…......... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Hey Jerry,
I would agree with the hp on this machine. If I do get this, I was going to move my 1 hp motor from the craftsman over to this lathe. I would think that would give me power to do anything on this lathe that it is capable of doing.

$50? I was thinking maybe a little more, something like $70-$80. thoughts anyone?


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> That s probably a lateral move and not a real step up. If that s your budget I d search for a vintage Delta or Homecraft lathe.
> 
> - dhazelton


if this is a lateral move, then there is no point. I was hoping it would be a step or two up. It might e better as I suspect there is a problem with my craftsman.


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't have experience with the lathe you have, nor with the lathe you're considering, but based on the way I use my lathes, it looks like it would be a minor improvement over what you have. The bed rails will be better than the tube on your current lathe, but to really get it stable, you'll need to bolt it to a rigid bench or stand or else it will still flex. But assuming you can do that, it will be better in that respect.

The MT1 taper and the 3/4" threads, as mentioned already, are not as common, but you can probably still find chucks, drives, centers, and other accessories to fit. You'll just have to look harder (and sometimes pay more) than if it had 1" or 1 1/8" threads and a MT2 taper.

That banjo bolt won't be fun to adjust, and I would find that to be a real disadvantage. I adjust the banjo regularly while turning, and it's so much better to have a lever to quickly tighten/untighten the banjo.

That lathe is going to take some time and investment to get working properly. If this seems like a great way to spend your time, then I can totally understand why you might want to take on this project. At the same time, lathes are pretty simple and there are probably better options that would be more usable at around the same cost.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

That is probably made by Delta for Wards. It is a good lathe and certainly several steps up from the tube type craftsman. $100 is probably a little high start at $50 and go from there.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> That is probably made by Delta for Wards.
> - johnstoneb


The one in the picture (at the VM site) was made by Duro
Who actually made the machine can be determined by alpha portion of the model number. A list of manufacturers who made stuff for them can be found here.

As a side note… the ad in question appears a bit odd. If they are selling it because they bought a new lathe to replace it, then they should have some lathe experience and know how to describe it. But then they say it can do 'up to 3" diameter' turnings, which is obviously wrong. The 40" length is also suspicious as most only had 30-36" between centers, so they probably just measured the bed (not center to center). The 'new' motor also looks to have just been slapped on for a quick sale since it has the wrong pulley on it and is not positioned properly. I could be wrong, but stuff like that just raises red flags for me.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> That is probably made by Delta for Wards.
> - johnstoneb
> 
> The one in the picture (at the VM site) was made by Duro
> ...


FD is in the model number, so the list shows it to be made by Duro. I am unfamiliar with them. Any thought on their quality?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think $100 is a bit steep but, depending on your area, you may be limited in choices in the used lathe market. I agree with SignWave about the MT1 and 3/4 thread being a downside but you can still get accessories to fit. Just not quite as common and usually at a premium. $50 would be ideal, $75 still fair on both ends. At $100, he's probably getting the better end but, as I said, you may not have a lot of options.

I'd say moving to this lathe will be a step up from your tube-type Cman. Especially if you already have centers and faceplates to fit and you can put a bigger motor on it.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd also consider how this would work if you wanted to turn bowls any time in the future. I think the casting of the headstock doesn't look like it would take much vibration before failing. If all you want to do is small spindles ignore me.


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

> That is probably made by Delta for Wards.
> - johnstoneb
> 
> The one in the picture (at the VM site) was made by Duro
> ...


FD is in the model number, so the list shows it to be made by Duro. I am unfamiliar with them. Any thought on their quality?



> I d also consider how this would work if you wanted to turn bowls any time in the future. I think the casting of the headstock doesn t look like it would take much vibration before failing. If all you want to do is small spindles ignore me.
> 
> - dhazelton


Actually, the whole reason I posted was to get feedback just like yours. I am not going to just buy a lathe I want one that is at least reasonable quality. I was hoping teh powrkraft was a diamond in the rough. I have no problems repairing an old machine if it is worth doing it- that is if it would be great machine afterwards.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Duro made some good machines, and some really great ones. They were in business for over 60 years and made all sorts of woodworking and metalworking tools - table saws, band saws, lathes, etc… The lathe in question should be a step up (or two) from a Craftsman tube bed setup. It's all cast iron and has much more mass and stability than what you have now. Bowls should not be a problem on it, as long as you don't try to do anything outrageously large and can get the blank reasonably balanced before mounting it. Restored, that would be a nice little lathe - but the price at the starting gate is a bit on the high side IMO. Figure in the time, effort and additional expense to get it there as part of your decision.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## vintageguy64 (Oct 25, 2016)

I figure I could pull it apart and rebuild it in a weekend pretty easily. That is of course if I all had to do was bearings/bushings and paint. What about my 1 hp motor - too much for that lathe?

If i go look at it, I might just offer $50 to see what happens. 


> That is probably made by Delta for Wards.
> - johnstoneb
> 
> The one in the picture (at the VM site) was made by Duro
> ...


I spoke with the guy and he said the 3" is because of the small motor. And yeah, I think he slapped it on to sell it. Maybe I can offer him less for just the lathe - he keeps the motor?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You're agonizing over this lathe like it will babysit your children. Don't know if you read my article but it looks to have standard tapers and a common thread of 3/4-16. If $100 is your budget this is probably the best you will do. If he's asking $125, he probably wants $100. Offer him $50 and tell him he can keep the motor. He won't want to do that so offer him $75 and if he declines, walk away. If he takes the $50, awesome, 1/4hp is too small anyway. You want 1/2hp minimum.


----------



## tblrxdave (May 20, 2009)

Yes, Mark, I have the same lathe. This is a capable machine for ten inch bowl blanks. Some times an odd shaped blank may get in the way with the lock nut on the banjo, so I may have to trim a little more. I have no problem making table legs with this set up. 36" spindle no problem. My motor is 1/4 HP @ 1750 DC, functions very well IMHO. Cast iron bed is strong, no flexing that I have noticed. The bed is mounted on an after market stamped sheet metal stand with the motor mounted on the lower shelf, without the extra arbor. Glad to answer your questions Mark.

Dave


----------

